# 36gr. Barnes Varmint Grenades???



## Savage260

Does any one have any experience with these? I purchased a box, against my better judgement. and now I can't find any info on loading them. Are they going to be too light for my 22-250 with a 1-14 twist? Would any one like to share a good load if they have one?


----------



## Hunter_58346

Use the info in the barnes manual for the 40 grain or call Barnes and they will be glad to assist you.


----------



## ELK 33

laite , I have just completed developing a load for the 36 gr. grenade ,in my new Savage Preditor Hunter , in .223 . Turns out , it shot exceptionally well with 24.5 gr. RL-7 . This rifle has a 1 in 7 " twist rate , so I'm not sure why it shoots so well . The secret for me was to seat the bullet .035 off the lands . It chronographed 3720 FPS. and the groups ranged from 3/8" to 3/16 " at 100 yds. I have not yet tried it on fur . Hope to soon .
elk 33


----------



## Savage260

Elk, thanks for the reply! I didn't have much luck getting replys to my first post, so I just loaded a bunch and they work great. My best load so far is 39gr Varget seating them with an ogive length of 3.074 in my Rem 700 VLSS. I have not chronoed the load, but I have been shooting .7-.9 inch 5 shot groups at 100yds. I did get the chance to shoot a prairie dog while I was in western ND for muley hunting this year. I shot it from about 25 yards. All I could find was blood spray in the dirt, and one piece of tissue about 1.5 inches long. That was it. Through the scope all I could see was red spray. I think I am hooked on the grenades.


----------



## iwantabuggy

laite319 said:


> Does any one have any experience with these? I purchased a box, against my better judgement. and now I can't find any info on loading them. Are they going to be too light for my 22-250 with a 1-14 twist? Would any one like to share a good load if they have one?


I don't believe you can too light (short) for a twist rate, only too heavy (long). But I could be wrong.


----------



## Savage260

I had no idea about the long or short of it. I was going off of some of the bullet makers recomendations for the rate of twist. For the 1-14 twist in my Rem 700 VLSS I had read that 55gr was best, and I have seen at least 2 websites(berger is the main one that comes to mind) that said the heavier bullets need different twists, so I guessed that it would work both ways. 36gr seems to work great. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## iwantabuggy

As I understand it, you need a fast twist for longer bullets, slow twist for shorter bullets. Shorter bullets will still stabilize fine in fast twist guns. The problem is if you go with a very fragile bullet in a fast twist gun, the RPM's can cause the bullet to "spin apart" or fragment due to centrifugal forces.


----------



## Savage260

That just goes to show how much I have yet to learn in reloading. I figured that due to higher velocity a lighter bullet would spin too fast and lose accuracy. Learn something new every day. I learned the lesson with the longer bullets the hard way after loading 100 115gr TSX for my 25-06. It is great to have people on here that are willing to help a newbie. I do remember the Sierra BlitzKings that I loaded put a limit on MV, I think it was under 3600fps or the bullet might fragment during flight.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I may be making a calculation error, but as I have it a 1in7 twist leaving the muzzle at 3600fps = 370285 RPM.

Calculation used:
inches per foot/inches per twist x MV x number of seconds per minute or 
(12/7) x 3600 x 60 = 370285.7.......

That's an extremely high speed drill! Someone please tell me if I didn't calucate that right.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

Ramshot TAC powder for 22-250 I believe is start 36 gr and max at 39 Gr but dont qoute me I'm in the middle of a move so I will have to find my book I also got a couple other powders. I just called barnes and they gave me the info.


----------



## Savage260

predator, right now I have RL-19, RL-22, Varget, H4831,H3450,H414, and H380. I have loaded the Varget and like it a lot. If you have any info on any of the others I would definately try some other loads. I don't want to buy more powder right now till I get this used up.


----------



## bryan_huber

in my 223 i used imr 4198 on 36 gr varmint grenades and found that 4198 doesnt meter worth a damn. varget is a good powder but isnt listed for the 223 in the barnes book.


----------



## Coyote Charlie

I called Barnes and they sent me an E-mail with the .204, .223, 22-250 and .243 loadings that they had. Varget and BLC-2 was all of the Hodgon powder they had data on.


----------



## handirifle

ELK 33 said:


> laite , I have just completed developing a load for the 36 gr. grenade ,in my new Savage Preditor Hunter , in .223 . Turns out , it shot exceptionally well with 24.5 gr. RL-7 . This rifle has a 1 in 7 " twist rate , so I'm not sure why it shoots so well . The secret for me was to seat the bullet .035 off the lands . It chronographed 3720 FPS. and the groups ranged from 3/8" to 3/16 " at 100 yds. I have not yet tried it on fur . Hope to soon .
> elk 33


According to the Savage web site, yours is a 1-9 twist. Just a few target models came out in 1-7.


----------



## bearhunter

terrible coyote bullet uke: . have shot several with 22-250 at 4200fps. no kills solid chest hits. no penatration. very accurate though, 1/2 groups common with savage 12 with 1-12 twist great on fox n jacks but terrible on yotes. these are 36grain 41.5 win 748 powder


----------



## handirifle

bearhunter said:


> terrible coyote bullet uke: . have shot several with 22-250 at 4200fps. no kills solid chest hits. no penatration. very accurate though, 1/2 groups common with savage 12 with 1-12 twist great on fox n jacks but terrible on yotes. these are 36grain 41.5 win 748 powder


I wonder how they would do at 223 velocities, like 3400 or so? If not maybe the 50gr version.


----------



## Savage260

> I wonder how they would do at 223 velocities, like 3400 or so? If not maybe the 50gr version.


I hope to find out soon enough!! I think my 1-9 DPMS will handle the 50gr, but they definately should shoot the 36gr well.



> very accurate though, 1/2 groups common with savage 12 with 1-12 twist great


that is about what I am getting out of my 1-14 Rem 700VLSS. Windy days a little worse. I have not chronoed mine yet, but they should be up in that 4200 range with 39.5gr Varget.


----------



## handirifle

According to the Barnes website, the 50gr grenade requires a 1-10 twist or faster, so the 1-9 should have no problem.

Question, how do you guys measure distance from the lands? Is it trial and error or OAL guages or what?


----------



## Savage260

I use a Hornady O.A.L. for mine.


----------



## handirifle

Thanks


----------



## 22-250 hunter

all i can say is wiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnddddddddd driiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffftttttttttt
go heavier


----------



## handirifle

I was going to copy the Barnes load data for you but it formats really weird, but here is the web page for you.

http://www.barnesbullets.com/images/22- ... tonWeb.pdf


----------



## Longshot

It's a nice looking bullet laite319. I just may have to try it in the 223 also. I sure would like to try it in a Hornet, but don't see any info for that.


----------



## Savage260

> I just may have to try it in the 223 also. I sure would like to try it in a Hornet, but don't see any info for that.


They don't seem to work very well in a 1-9 twist .223, but that could be many different factors. I am loading 50gr VGs for my 1-9 DPMS Sportical. Hopefully will be able to test at 100 next week. Contact Barnes for load info on the hornet. They have given me a bunch of load info for the VGs that isn't in the newest manual. I just got the 50gr info from them today.

As far as wind drift, I was consistantly hitting prairie dogs at 200-300yds this summer in a 17-22mph cross wind. I didn't think they did too badly. At around 4200 fps they aren't subject to the wind all that long.


----------

